# Belt sander repair



## longtimealaskan (Sep 10, 2006)

I have a Craftsman 3 inch belt sander and the sleeve bearing on the drive roller has worn out. I removed the retaining ring on the roller but have no idea what to do next to remove the roller. Any advice?


----------



## vinman (Jul 18, 2006)

if you go to sears.com and go to the parts section, you can pull up the parts diagram with the model number. That may help you to see what's connected to what and how it should come apart.


----------

